
Unicode Love Hotel - brendannee
http://unicodelovehotel.com
======
dmethvin
I think it's just a matter of time before some legitimate cardiology hospital
accidentally adopts this as their logo.

------
jjacobson
If my state supported UTF-32, I'd name my next kid this.

~~~
Zr40
Any Unicode encoding (such as the more common UTF-8) will do just fine.

~~~
TobbenTM
Poor child, think of all the problems he will encounter once he discovers the
internet!

------
brendannee
It looks different on OS X between Safari and Chrome - Safari uses the built
in Lucida Grande font to render a full color unicode love hotel, chrome tries
to use the black and white symbola font.

You actually see a fallback image with the transparent character on top in all
other browsers, since there isn't support for unicode characters this high
(U+1F3E9). If you highlight and right click on the love hotel character on OS
X you'll see "Search google for '🏩'" with the full color love hotel character.

~~~
mrweasel
Opera just goes all in and renders both the full color version and the black
and white.

<http://imgur.com/WiiNJ>

~~~
brendannee
Thanks - I didn't test Opera, I updated it to show only the color (actual)
character in opera and not show the fallback image

------
ortatherox
Duck duck go does a great job when you search for the unicode love hotel!
<http://cl.ly/3a07430F2i1M1Z1H3u0V>

~~~
brendannee
Duck duck go beats google in this case:
[https://img.skitch.com/20120413-gs9cnmdrcnfgcx3idct62xp35y.j...](https://img.skitch.com/20120413-gs9cnmdrcnfgcx3idct62xp35y.jpg)

------
kijin
A domain dedicated to one Unicode code point!

I guess it's only a matter of time before "pile of poo" (U+1F4A9) gets its own
domain, too.

~~~
jerf
Long predated by "Unicode Snowman for You": <http://xn--n3h.net/>

Or <http://☃.net> if you prefer.

Interestingly, I observe my font is rendering the snowflakes around the
snowman as pentagons. Some font designer needs to study some more science.

~~~
whamill
The scourge of the off-by-one error strikes again.

------
whamill
<http://www.unicodesnowmanforyou.com>

~~~
brendannee
That was my inspiration for this site.

------
Dylan16807
So what does it take to make my windows browser show the actual character and
not the fallback?

~~~
jjacobson
Try Safari or Opera

~~~
Dylan16807
I'm already on Opera. What fonts do I need?

------
brendannee
You can remap capslock to <lovehotel> for easy access, if you end up typing it
a lot.

------
theon144
Honestly, who decides what characters should be included?

~~~
philodespotos
The Unicode Consortium manages the process of defining the unicode standard.
Various committees are formed, composed of representatives from whatever other
standards bodies are interested and from companies with a stake in the
standard.

I learned the answer after reading a great talk (in blog post form) about the
ever-growing unicode character set: <http://www.reigndesign.com/blog/love-
hotels-and-unicode/>

------
biftek
🏩

------
jbverschoor
Lol 🏩

